# nvu und php-Files

## musv

Hallo,

hat schonmal jemand von euch nvu getestet? Ich fand ja die Idee, was dreamweaverähnliches auf die Beine zu stellen schon lange für überfällig. Nur hab ich jetzt ein Problem in dem Programm. Ich kann keine PHP-Files öffnen. 

Immer, wenn ich ein PHP-File laden möchte, bekomm ich die Auswahlbox, was ich mit dem PHP-File machen will. Also

Open (Browse)

Save to Disk

und darunter noch die Checkbox für "Do this automatically for files like this from now on".

In den Einstellungen hab ich nichts gefunden, wo ich den Dateityp noch festlegen könnte.

Hat irgendjemand 'ne Idee, wie ein php-File in den Editor bekomm?

----------

## Taheca

Hi,

ich habe nvu noch nicht getest, hab vorher immer oft mit dem Mozilla Composer gearbeitet und der nvu ist ja der Nachfolger.

Zumindest im Composer liessen sich keine php files bearbeiten, dafür brauchte man immer einen externen Editor.

Möglich das sich das -leider- noch nicht geändert hat.

LG,

Taheca

----------

## musv

na toll, dann kann ich das Ding auch gleich wieder deinstallieren.

Ich werd mal 'ne Mail an die Entwickler schreiben.

----------

## Taheca

Tu das  :Very Happy: 

Ja, das hat mich auch immer geärgert. Meine Webseite hat ein php Grundgerüst, worin ich die Inhalte als htm includet habe.

Insofern habe ich die htm-Dateien, die ja den ganzen Inhalt (Bildchen, Texte, ect) enthielten immer im Composer bearbeitet (WYSIWYG ist da halt sehr angenehm) und für die php Dateien einfach gedit genommen.

Im Composer php bearbeiten - und wenns nur ein kleines include-kommando war - ging nicht, der hat dir den ganzen Code wieder rausgehauen beim speichern.

Trotzdem ein sehr angenehmer Webeditor. Schade um dieses eine Problem (was selbst Frontpage beherrscht bzw. zumindest kann man da den php code bearbeiten und er beibt nach dem abspeichern auch noch so).

LG,

Taheca

----------

